#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Vorhaut >

## Anonymisiert

Mein Sohn wurde vor 2 Wochen von einer Ärztin in der Schule untersucht. Er bekam einen Zettel mit. Da steht drauf "Vorhaut geht schwer zurück und mal zu einen Urologen gehen".
Ich hab mir das mal angeschaut und die Vorhaut nach hinten gemacht. Aus meiner Sicht geht die ganz leicht zurück. 
- Sollte ich trotzdem mal zum Urologen ? 
- Durfte die Ärztin sein Genital untersuchen ? 
LG Karin

----------


## kirsche19

Hallo Karin, 
ich denke mal, die Ärztin durft im Rahmen der Vorsorge die Untersuchung durchführen. 
Wie alt ist denn dein Sohn? 
Hatte er evtl. bei der Ärztin eine (leichte) Erektion? 
Dann könnte es sicher auch anders aussehen, als zu Hause vor der eigenen Mutter. 
Der Besuch beim Urologen kann "eigentlich" nicht schaden, aber mit etwas Vorsicht schon. 
Denn, leider gibt es auch "Solche und Solche"! 
Ja, ich selbst habe es erst diese Woche erlebt, dass auch die Fachärzte sich enorm widersprechen. 
LG!

----------


## Anonymisiert

Mein Sohn ist 10 Jahre alt. Er meint das er keine Erektion hatte. "*Ob das auch stimmt*".
Donnerstag geht es zu einer Urologin. Die soll ganz gut sein. 
LG

----------


## kirsche19

Hallo, berichte doch bitte danach mal. Danke! 
Kannst du dich hier anmelden?

----------

